# Tortoise at Wedding?



## Oxalis (Sep 24, 2015)

Just curious if anyone has ever involved their tortoise in their wedding ceremony/party? I'm sure a large crowd and being away from familiar territory could stress a little guy out quickly, but I was just curious! My little Stevie would make an adorable ring-bearer (if maybe just for photos)!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

Personally, no.
It's a really sweet image, as you say, but I'd worry too much about the stress the tortoise is bound to suffer and the risk of accidents.
It would spoil the wedding for me!


----------



## Foursteels (Sep 24, 2015)

I googled images of tortoise ring bearer and there are several out there. Anything is possible, especially if Stevie is not bothered by people.


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 24, 2015)

Steve is always doing his own thing, being a Russian and all. 

This one is pretty darn cute! http://www.thesweetestoccasion.com/2013/01/ojai-ranch-house-wedding/pet-tortoise-ring-bearer/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Steve is always doing his own thing, being a Russian and all.
> 
> This one is pretty darn cute! http://www.thesweetestoccasion.com/2013/01/ojai-ranch-house-wedding/pet-tortoise-ring-bearer/


Undeniably sweet, but I can't see the benefit to the tortoise and the risk factor is too large in my opinion. 
Just personally, i wouldn't.


----------



## MPRC (Sep 24, 2015)

As a wedding photographer I would LOVE to see it, but if my clients asked my opinion I would probably recommend that he be a part of the engagement photos instead. They are usually a little more low-key. Maybe you could make him a sign for your 'save the date' card or something cute like that.


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 24, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> As a wedding photographer I would LOVE to see it, but if my clients asked my opinion I would probably recommend that he be a part of the engagement photos instead. They are usually a little more low-key. Maybe you could make him a sign for your 'save the date' card or something cute like that.


Terrific idea!!!!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 24, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Personally, no.
> It's a really sweet image, as you say, but I'd worry too much about the stress the tortoise is bound to suffer and the risk of accidents.
> It would spoil the wedding for me!


True: too much danger on a poor little tort.


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm glad I asked!  Thanks for all the responses! The "save the date" idea sounds great!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 24, 2015)

ringer? Do you want the tortoise - walk down the aisle or not? If so that  presents far too many dangers in my honest opinion


----------



## wellington (Sep 24, 2015)

Never really thought of it as they wouldn't do what you wanted them to do any way. They will go their way. But I think my Tatum could handle it, he is so outgoing. No one really bothers him. I think you need to know your tort and if he is easily stressed or not. Cute though.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 24, 2015)

I very briefly thought about somehow involving my tortoise in my wedding this past may, but 1) he's just too small! And 2) it would stress him out. 

I think it'd much more realistic to involve your tortoise in engagement photos! I don't think that would be stressful for a tortoise under the right conditions!  We didn't do that because our photos were done in October = too cold!


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 24, 2015)

I guess he'd walk quickly if someone held Mazuri in front of him. XD

Now that we're discussing it, in what ways would a tortoise display stress? I read somewhere on here that their appetite could be compromised, but I have never noticed such a thing in my tortoise! Do they appreciate repetition or following a consistent schedule every day? I have always wondered if they always prefer to eat and nap around the same times each day; that sort of thing...


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 24, 2015)

We brought our tortoise to my kids' elementary school picnic last year. I'm sure every tortoise is different, but our tortoise did great. There were over a hundred kids and I bet every one of them paid our tortoise a visit. I brought a giant bag of flowers and weeds from home and let countless kids visit with and feed my tortoise. She was in heaven as she gobbled up mountains of her favorite flowers.

I say give it a shot and please FILM IT SO I CAN SEE!!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 24, 2015)

Yes. 

I gave a friend of mine a Russian tortoise for a wedding present. On the wedding day I put him in a 10 gallon glass tank with bark. Wrapped the tank in fancy white ribbon (like it was a see through gift box) and placed it on the gift table. He was a hit!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 24, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Do they appreciate repetition or following a consistent schedule every day? I have always wondered if they always prefer to eat and nap around the same times each day; that sort of thing...


Mine is very fond of her routine and does the same thing at the same time of day. She is also neurotically determined to have her habitat set up the exact same way. Her hide must always be at the far right corner. We take her with us traveling and once we put her hide on the opposite end of the container. She took the time to shove her hide box across her temporary travel closed chamber. She even pushed the hide box over her water dish and I found it awkwardly resting about where it typically is located at home. I learned my lesson, and now ALWAYS put her hide on the right corner no matter what.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 24, 2015)

most tortoises are OCD to the 9th degree others are not it really depends on the Tortoise. everything I do is for the benefit of my tortoises not my benefit if it doesn't benefit them I don't do it simple as that. As it is personally I don't see any benefit for a tortoise to be at a wedding so I wouldn't do it that's just me


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 24, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever involved their tortoise in their wedding ceremony/party? I'm sure a large crowd and being away from familiar territory could stress a little guy out quickly, but I was just curious! My little Stevie would make an adorable ring-bearer (if maybe just for photos)!


Great idea. I may steal this idea for future use. Thank you. 
Surly I'm joking. It's a great idea, but not a doable idea. Many folks have tried to train their tortoises to do many basic skills from coming when called to eating the proper food to no avail.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2015)

I think it is very doable... with the right animal and ecpectations. 

An animal like Bob was would work personality wise, not perhaps so much size wise. One use to dealing with crowds, such as large family gatherings or being used as an outreach educational animal.

I could easily see it being pulled in a fancied up wagon. Then no worries if stubbornness happens.

Would be cuter then the normal very young child so often found in weddings.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes, I could deff. see Bob doing that. His keeper took him to many public events and he was quite used to being in crowds. Didn't seem to phase him a bit.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 25, 2015)

If you have an easy-going tortoise, I think it would be super fun to do!!! Unfortunately my tortoise is a creature of habit and gets stressed at changes, so that was a no-go :-( total bummer!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 25, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> I guess he'd walk quickly if someone held Mazuri in front of him. XD
> 
> Now that we're discussing it, in what ways would a tortoise display stress? I read somewhere on here that their appetite could be compromised, but I have never noticed such a thing in my tortoise! Do they appreciate repetition or following a consistent schedule every day? I have always wondered if they always prefer to eat and nap around the same times each day; that sort of thing...



Here's an example of extreme stress...

I got one of those tortoise cozies for my tortoise, thinking what a great idea to keep track of him in the yard! I strapped it on his back and let him go. He freaaaaked out. He ran for his life!! We all know tortoises can move faster than you think, but this was like, warp speed!! He kept trying to hide under everything. We brought him back inside and put him in his enclosure and just kept an eye on him. He ended up throwing up ( most terrifying thing ever)! Thankfully just once. We gave him a bath and kept everything very very quiet and routine for a while. He settled back into eating normally over the next couple of days.


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 25, 2015)

Pokeymeg said:


> Here's an example of extreme stress... I got one of those tortoise cozies for my tortoise, thinking what a great idea to keep track of him in the yard! I strapped it on his back and let him go. He freaaaaked out. He ran for his life!! We all know tortoises can move faster than you think, but this was like, warp speed!! He kept trying to hide under everything. We brought him back inside and put him in his enclosure and just kept an eye on him. He ended up throwing up ( most terrifying thing ever)! Thankfully just once. We gave him a bath and kept everything very very quiet and routine for a while. He settled back into eating normally over the next couple of days.


Oh! Poor little baby! I had a feeling mine wasn't especially fond of the tortoise cozy either. He seemed a bit like a child when you put a really itchy sweater on them. Luckily, he got over it quickly.


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 11, 2015)

Also, for my TF buddies: What do you think of the wedding dress I've picked out?

http://www.micwelldress.com/ivory-a...th-bridesmaid-dresses-by-as-448-p-170150.html

Hopefully I can get into a workout regimen before then!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 11, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Also, for my TF buddies: What do you think of the wedding dress I've picked out?
> 
> http://www.micwelldress.com/ivory-a...th-bridesmaid-dresses-by-as-448-p-170150.html
> 
> Hopefully I can get into a workout regime before then!


I noticed its not white   actually I think it's a very nice dress. even if not white  just kidding it's a nice dress


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 11, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Also, for my TF buddies: What do you think of the wedding dress I've picked out?
> 
> http://www.micwelldress.com/ivory-a...th-bridesmaid-dresses-by-as-448-p-170150.html
> 
> Hopefully I can get into a workout regimen before then!


Very pretty dress.
Good choice.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 11, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Also, for my TF buddies: What do you think of the wedding dress I've picked out?
> 
> http://www.micwelldress.com/ivory-a...th-bridesmaid-dresses-by-as-448-p-170150.html
> Hopefully I can get into a workout regimen before then!


Gorgeous! I expect photos at the least.


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 11, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I noticed its not white   actually I think it's a very nice dress. even if not white  just kidding it's a nice dress


Hehe, going to add some purple because I believe color is necessary for happy occasions like weddings! 

Thanks for all the happy responses!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 11, 2015)

Great dress!!! Im all for tea length or knee length dresses for a wedding....Here's a picture of the dress I wore - tea length ;-) and I wore super bright people shoes to go with it!


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 11, 2015)

Pokeymeg said:


> Great dress!!! Im all for tea length or knee length dresses for a wedding....Here's a picture of the dress I wore - tea length ;-) and I wore super bright people shoes to go with it!
> View attachment 151985


Aww, so pretty!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Oct 11, 2015)

Your dress is gorgeous! 
I'm getting married as well in May and although my gorgeous boy won't be part of the ceremony I'm still incorporating tortoises in to my wedding  
For example all my tables are going to be a different tortoise name and I got these cool little tortoise charms I'm giving out as favours 
Sooo exciting!


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 11, 2015)

kirsty Johnston said:


> Your dress is gorgeous!
> I'm getting married as well in May and although my gorgeous boy won't be part of the ceremony I'm still incorporating tortoises in to my wedding
> For example all my tables are going to be a different tortoise name and I got these cool little tortoise charms I'm giving out as favours
> Sooo exciting!


Oooooo, awesome! I'd love to see the tortoise charms you have picked out, and lots of pictures afterward! Sounds delightful!


----------



## Foursteels (Oct 11, 2015)

Beautiful dress and purple would add a nice touch. Would love to see pictures. I eloped so never had to worry about the wedding dress thing. Lol


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Oct 11, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Oooooo, awesome! I'd love to see the tortoise charms you have picked out, and lots of pictures afterward! Sounds delightful!


2 minutes and I'll show you the link now!


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Oct 11, 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...oise+charm&dpPl=1&dpID=41dYcfkFN1L&ref=plSrch

They are going in the favour boxes with a sweetie


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 11, 2015)

kirsty Johnston said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...oise+charm&dpPl=1&dpID=41dYcfkFN1L&ref=plSrch They are going in the favour boxes with a sweetie


They are pretty cute!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 13, 2015)

kirsty Johnston said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...oise+charm&dpPl=1&dpID=41dYcfkFN1L&ref=plSrch
> 
> They are going in the favour boxes with a sweetie


Lovely idea, Kirsty.
let's just hope no one eats one!.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Also, for my TF buddies: What do you think of the wedding dress I've picked out?
> 
> http://www.micwelldress.com/ivory-a...th-bridesmaid-dresses-by-as-448-p-170150.html
> 
> Hopefully I can get into a workout regimen before then!



I really like this dress. I hope we can see you in it.


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 26, 2015)

I think my fiancé and I got the perfect photo of Steve with the ring-bearer pillow on.  He was quite active yesterday (possibly because it was so sunny) so it was hard to get a good shot of him! I plan to put the photo on the "save the date" postcards we'll be sending out. My fiancé will be editing the photo during the next few days, between work and class. I will post the photo when I can!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 26, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> I think my fiancé and I got the perfect photo of Steve with the ring-bearer pillow on.  He was quite active yesterday (possibly because it was so sunny) so it was hard to get a good shot of him! I plan to put the photo on the "save the date" postcards we'll be sending out. My fiancé will be editing the photo during the next few days, between work and class. I will post the photo when I can!



Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 26, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Also, for my TF buddies: What do you think of the wedding dress I've picked out?
> 
> http://www.micwelldress.com/ivory-a...th-bridesmaid-dresses-by-as-448-p-170150.html
> 
> Hopefully I can get into a workout regimen before then!


Somehow I missed the dress posting. I LOVE IT!!! It is so cute!!! Are you planning on wearing a veil? I think it would look really pretty with kind of a longer veil. I also kind of liked the idea of colored shoes. Maybe they could match the bouquet. That would be pretty sassy


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 26, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> I think my fiancé and I got the perfect photo of Steve with the ring-bearer pillow on.  He was quite active yesterday (possibly because it was so sunny) so it was hard to get a good shot of him! I plan to put the photo on the "save the date" postcards we'll be sending out. My fiancé will be editing the photo during the next few days, between work and class. I will post the photo when I can!


I'm excited to see it. I think that's a nice touch


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 26, 2015)

Here are my shoes. I think they're adorable and I got a good deal on them at Kohl's a while ago.  I probably won't wear a veil but I did think a tiara would make me feel like a princess for a day! Why not enjoy it?  Maybe some purple flowers like asters in the bouquet! Thanks for all the sweet comments; I'm super excited!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 26, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Here are my shoes. I think they're adorable and I got a good deal on them at Kohl's a while ago.  I probably won't wear a veil but I did think a tiara would make me feel like a princess for a day! Why not enjoy it?  Maybe some purple flowers like asters in the bouquet! Thanks for all the sweet comments; I'm super excited!


Lovely!!!
Wifey wore a tiara on our special day.
She's a princess, too!


----------



## Oxalis (Oct 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!!! Wifey wore a tiara on our special day. She's a princess, too!


Awesome!  I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one. I swear I'll get a small, modest tiara. ;D

Here are our ring-bearer photos. We got a bunch since he was running around like crazy that day! These are a few of the best photos though:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/rt-ring-bearer-photo-for-wedding-announcement-cards.130750/


----------

